# Ledge lake metro park 1/23



## Lawrence mandley (Oct 4, 2016)

Been itching to get some fish in the fridge, so yesterday I headed down the road to my local metro park to catch some stocked rainbows. Got my limit within an hour plus a random catfish.

Two trout on Gulp rainbow candy
One trout and a cat on a black Marabou with wax worms.

Fun quick trip, love the metros!

Sorry no pics, phone camera is busted : (

LJ


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I've been doing the same at Wallace. I've been having luck there.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

What kinda cat? Brown bull?


----------



## Lawrence mandley (Oct 4, 2016)

CaptainFishpond said:


> What kinda cat? Brown bull?


Just a lil channel, maybe 16 in


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Where can I find the trout stocking dates for the Cleveland Metro parks?


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Don't think they're set in stone. The report posting the other day says "within the next 2 weeks"

Check out the Ricky river fishing report for updates.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/Fishing-Report-Blog.aspx#.WIzZHUROnqA


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

CaptainFishpond said:


> http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/Fishing-Report-Blog.aspx#.WIzZHUROnqA


thanks!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody been out since all this snow? Os it fishable or full of slush?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Stopped out there today. Lake was open. Work texted right when i sat down. Go figure. Had to pick up n leave.


----------



## Lawrence mandley (Oct 4, 2016)

They stocked ledge on Monday

Lake is currently totally closed with a very thin layer of ice. Went to drill a hole of the dock and ended up tapping it and breaking through.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I drove past Wallace tonight, very thin layer.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

This should be all I need to punch some holes.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Out of Wallace yesterday


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Very nice! Still some in there


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

That water looks frozen in the background


----------



## Lawrence mandley (Oct 4, 2016)

Not sure if they restocked Wallace yet. Medina is getting hammered with rain right now, should have open water at ledge.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

They stocked Wallace yesterday. They post a handful of monsters in as well.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> That water looks frozen in the background


Very thin layer.


----------



## BrownTrout222 (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice, might try soon with the rivers being blown


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Almost pulled this in last night, but she got off the hook.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ice is gone. I stopped by yesterday around 5 and saw a bunch caught and released.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Thinking of trying Ledge or Wallace this Sunday. Hopefully the water is stll open


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

It should be open for the weekend, Wallace at least. If I'm not in the river (looks unlikely) that's where I'll be.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Got skunked Sunday, lots of guys fishing, very little catching being done. I tried Gulp eggs, pink and orange, green trout bait, marabou jig and inline spinners. Came accross two guys tucked in a spot with a stringer full of rainbows. They were using spawn sacs. I left mine at home, was saving them for steelhead


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

^This was at Wallace, I didn't specify


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I was there late sunday, skunked as well.

I was using powerbait, tossing roosters and even a little suspending jerk for fun.

I can't wait for bass fishing.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm with you. I caught 2 bass this January so I'm way ahead of schedule lol. Trying for my first February bass but I also really want to catch steelhead before they're gone


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I took the kids to Wallace Saturday. I sucked and missed 5 but ended up with a nice one right before I left. I'm going for bass today after work.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

What did they hit on?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> I'm with you. I caught 2 bass this January so I'm way ahead of schedule lol. Trying for my first February bass but I also really want to catch steelhead before they're gone


You have plenty of time to catch steelhead they won't be gone until late may early June


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Power bait on the bottom. I got hits on rainbow, orange and sherbert. No hits on maggots.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The cool thing about power bait is it floats up. You can make a Carolina rig and experiment with leader length.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

That's good to hear, this is my first year giving it a shot I've gone three times, still haven't gotten a take but I'm learning. Last time my buddy hooked one and my dad landed one so I'm starting to get a better idea of where they are and what they want


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> That's good to hear, this is my first year giving it a shot I've gone three times, still haven't gotten a take but I'm learning. Last time my buddy hooked one and my dad landed one so I'm starting to get a better idea of where they are and what they want


referring to steelhead^^


----------

